# Just Ordered



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Just ordered my rims and tires, they should be in within 2 days but it cost me 2000.00 bucks. 

Heres what i got. 

Enkei Lx M Chrome 18 X 8.5 inch

Front 245/40ZR18

Rear 275/35ZR18 Drag radials. 

Both BFG's. 

Does Anyone See A Problem With This ?????


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

No- but I definately want to see some pics once they are installed. 
Congrats


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> No- but I definately want to see some pics once they are installed.
> Congrats


:agree


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> Just ordered my rims and tires, they should be in within 2 days but it cost me 2000.00 bucks.
> 
> Heres what i got.
> 
> ...


Before I say that I don't see a problem with that set up, what are the offsets of the wheels?


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Not sure of the offset, but the guy says they will fit, which doesnt mean much.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

They looked awsome when i installed them then i took it for a spin and the rears rub really bad. 275/30/18 do not fit. I probley will change to a 245/35/18.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> They looked awsome when i installed them then i took it for a spin and the rears rub really bad. 275/30/18 do not fit. I probley will change to a 245/35/18.


That's why I don't trust everything the guy says who is selling the rims because sometimes they're out to make a buck so they'll tell you anything. So many times I've heard someone say that the person selling the wheels say that everything will fit fine. But when they get their wheels it's a different story. That's why it's so important to get their so-called "they'll fit" claim in writing so they'll be liable for the screw up. You need to find out what the offset of those wheels are before you go spending money on more tires. With an 8.5 inch wheel you will probably need no less than a 45mm+ offset for the 275/30s. I have 9.5" rears and I have a 48mm offset but my fenders are shaved quite a bit too. So you may need an even bigger offset if you keep the 275s. The 45mm offset may be okay with the 245/35s though. I'm curious to know what the offset are now. Pull a wheel off and see what it says on the back.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

There taking care of me pretty well, i actually will get money back. Im getting the same tires as the front 245/40/18 on 8.5 rims, should work well.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> *There taking care of me pretty well, i actually will get money back.* Im getting the same tires as the front 245/40/18 on 8.5 rims, should work well.


That's good to hear. Good luck! :cheers


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

You can't seriously expect 275 BFG drag radials to fit without rolling the fender. 275 anything is a crap shoot without modding. :willy:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

fattirewilly said:


> *You can't seriously expect 275 BFG drag radials to fit without rolling the fender. * 275 anything is a crap shoot without modding. :willy:


That's true. But some have mounted 275s on the stock GTO wheels but they did have air bags with no fender rolling. Looked goofy as hell to me though. I have a set of 275 MT E/T Streets mounted on 9.5" C4 Vette wheels and even with the 56mm offset they have they still would have rubbed if I didn't have my fenders trimmed.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

RipTheSix said:


> Just ordered my rims and tires, they should be in within 2 days but it cost me 2000.00 bucks.
> 
> Heres what i got.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice set of wheels. You might have to trim the rear fender lip to get enough clearence for the 275s. Post some pics when you can


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

So i figured that 245's would fit no problem. But they didn't they rubbed bad. Took off almost a 1/4 inch of tread on the sidewall. I need to know what off set rims in need for 245's or w/e to fit also the 245's rub on the front strut. So what off set do i need?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> So i figured that 245's would fit no problem. But they didn't they rubbed bad. Took off almost a 1/4 inch of tread on the sidewall. I need to know what off set rims in need for 245's or w/e to fit also the 245's rub on the front strut. So what off set do i need?


If 245s don't fit I'm guessing your wheels have an offset of 40mm or maybe even 35mm which isn't enough for a 8.5" wheel. I can't believe a tire/rim shop can't figure it out. Where did you get the wheels from? Another thing that can throw a curve in the mix is some tires are wider/narrower than others so one may fit where the next one won't. If you decide to stay with a 8.5" wheel I think you will need no less than 45mm for the rears and 40mm for the fronts so you won't have strut rub. Try getting another opinion from a different shop. Or you can pick up a set of drag bags for around $100 so you can keep the wheels you have.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

The rim offset is 38mm. Im going to try and see if 235 all around will fit. I assume they will because the stock 18 rims come with 235's.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> The rim offset is 38mm. Im going to try and see if 235 all around will fit. I assume they will because the stock 18 rims come with 235's.


Seriously, you need to see if you can get those wheels in a 45mm offset so you can stop playing musical tires. Regardless if the 235s fit they're not a good size for a 8.5" wheel. Maybe you'll be okay with it but a 245 should be the smallest for that size wheel. Good luck to getting the right set up.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Rims Are Installed

ripthesix - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^ Those look real nice on there!! :cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking sharp, good choice.:cheers


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

They look real good. But aren't they gonna be alot of work to keep clean ?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Lookin good man!


----------



## GOFASTGTO (Aug 19, 2008)

RipTheSix said:


> Just ordered my rims and tires, they should be in within 2 days but it cost me 2000.00 bucks.
> 
> Heres what i got.
> 
> ...


You should not have a problem if you have a 40mm off set and shave the fenders.You can shave the the fenders using a grinder but take your time and keep checking for so you dont stress the body and also not to ruin the paint due to heat. Grind for a while stop and the use a spray bottle of water to help cool down .Continue until done.You may also check in you area for some one that would roll your fenders .This process involves a roller bolted onto your studs and rolling the fender out but you also run the chance of the paint cracking because your putting a little flare to the fenders.I run a simple Beyern,5 spoke,18x8.5 wheel made for BMW"s,with a 40mm off set. I also run 275/35R-18 BFG G-FORCE T/A DRAG RADIAL and it all came from DISCOUNT TIRE.Enjoy your new set up!!!


----------

